# Experienced IB tutor



## christiankaas

*Let me help you improve your IB scores! Experienced tutor available for IB assistance this summer.*

In Hong Kong for the summer, I am a 2005 IB Diploma graduate. I scored 45/45, in the world top 0.2%

I am native in both English and French and have two years experience as a teaching assistant at a top tier US college. Available evenings and weekends. Email Christian at [email protected]


----------

